
A Phishing URL to give you nightmares - kposehn
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/d9ndnf/heres_a_phishing_url_to_give_you_nightmares/
======
kposehn
Note: this title has not been editorialized :)

------
tru3_power
Unauthenticated opened redirect. Nice.

------
will_hoskings
Good one :)

